# Koifutter selbst gemacht.



## Flash (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

man liest ja immer was einige Ihren Kois so alles fuettern.
Kartoffeln, Rais, Salat usw.

Wie haltet Ihr es damit?

Was haltet Ihr von einem Koifutter Rezeptbuch?
Ich faend die Idee net schlecht 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Doris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Hallo Thomas

Unsere Koi fressen:
gekochte Kartoffeln ohne Salz, Salat, Weissbrot/Weissbrötchen/Baguette, Apfelsinen, manchmal ein Stückchen Banane, Melone, Mais aus der Dose, und sie haben sogar schon Katezentrockenfutter verspeist. 
Und zum Nachtisch bedienen sie sich  an den  Seerosenblättern ​


----------



## Flash (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Na das ist doch mal ein Anfang, dachte es wuerde sich garkeiner darauf mehr melden.

Ja, ich fuettere auch Kartoffeln, Salat, Schlangengurken, Nudeln, Mais ...

Katzenfutter ist mir neu:shock 

Ach ja meine lieben natuerlich auch den Nachtisch und sind da nicht zimperlich, alles was gruen ist koennte ja schmecken:crazy  zumindest wird es grosszuegig rausgerissen, auch wenn es dann nicht verspeist wird 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

hi 
meine stehen total auf das...
http://www.superwurm.de./


----------



## Dr.Spaik (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

allso das mit dem futter ist schon ein kreuz...ich würde gernmal meinen herrschaften kartoffeln anbieten habe aber ein wenig angst davor.was haltet ihr von pellets vom fachmarkt was könnt ihr da empfehlen.
danke 
dr.spaik


----------



## Redlisch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Hallo, 
dieses Thema hatten wir schon hier !

Axel


----------



## Jogibärle (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*



Doris schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Unsere Koi fressen:
> gekochte Kartoffeln ohne Salz, Salat, Weissbrot/Weissbrötchen/Baguette, Apfelsinen, manchmal ein Stückchen Banane, Melone, Mais aus der Dose, und sie haben sogar schon Katezentrockenfutter verspeist.
> Und zum Nachtisch bedienen sie sich  an den  Seerosenblättern ​



Ob das alles so gesund ist für die Fische besonders für Kois.
Meine bekommen nur das Koifutter u. so teuer ist das nicht wo ich es kaufe.
Beim letzten Fisch habe ich 2 Kilo Futter dazu bekommen. Im Sommer mische ich proteinhaltiges Futter dazu.


gruß


----------



## Stefanie (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich bin zwar noch neu hier aber ich versuche mal mich zu diesem Thema einzubringen. Ich bezweifle nicht das unser geliebten Kois oder Karpfen alles fressen was sie vorgesetzt bekommen. Aber ich denke auch, dass auch nicht wirklich alles so gesund und Verdauungsfördernd für den Fisch ist oder? Nach erledigter Arbeit und Haushalt versuche ich immer viele und Interessante Themen im Internet rund um Gartenteiche, Koi Karpfen, Pflanzen usw. zu durchsuchen. Irgendwann bin ich auch verschiedene Internetseiten gelangt bei dem es um das Thema Karpfenangeln ging. Einige von denen sind wirklich verrückt! Mich aber haben diese komischen Köder Interessiert die diese Karpfenangler benutzen. Ich glaube sie nennen sie Boilies oder so. Aber es gibt auch noch andere Futtermittel wie Pellets oder Partikel und noch vieles mehr. Auf und mit einer Internetseite von einem jungen Mann habe ich mich intensiver beschäftigt und rein gelesen, der sich anscheinend gerne und des Öfteren mit dem Karpfenangeln beschäftigt. Nach langen Diskusionen konnte ich meinen Mann schließlich dazu überreden einige dieser Rezepte mit mir in meiner Küche auszuprobieren und unseren Karpfen zu fressen zu geben. Was soll ich sagen unsere Kois waren anfangs skeptisch, und liesen die Boilies einfach links liegen. Aber nach kurzer zeit wurden sie doch neugierig und so schnell konnten wir gar nicht schauen war alles weggeputzt. Wir staunten echt nicht schlecht aber was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Olli.P (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Hallo Stefanie

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Dazu müsstest du uns schon mal mehr Input geben................. 

Was habt ihr denn alles in die Boilies rein gepackt


----------



## Stefanie (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koifutter selbst gemacht.*

Hallo 
Vielen Dank für den herzlichen Empfang hier. Ich finde immer so viele tolle und interessante Artikel im Internet, dass ich manchmal gar nicht mehr weiß wo ich was gelesen habe. Aber hier mal der Link:
http://www.carphunter-germany.de/boilierezepte/37-schoko-boilies.html
Ich hatte mich für dieses Boilierezept entschieden, weil ich aus den anderen Rezepten die dort aufgeführt sind nicht alle Zutaten im Einkaufsladen finden konnte. Sind wohl spezielle Mehle der Karpfenangler oder so.
So muss jetzt ins Bett sonst schickt mein Mann noch eine Vermisstenanzeige raus. 
Gute Nacht Zusammen


----------

